# Front Tires Squealing?? Help!



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

Celdwist said:


> Hello, I need some help. I have a gen2 2016 LS with the factories steelies, but then I switched them out for 15" rims so I can use the original factory tires. Ever since I changed out the rims the car started to rattle on the highway or past 40mph and the tires would squeal during semi hard acceleration. Yes I know some cars would do that anyway, but I have gone full throttle on my car with the factory steelies, just a small squeal at take off of course (from a dead stop) but while going, no squeal. I did get them the realigned and it fixed most of the rattling but the squealing still occurs. I only have 21,000 miles on my car. What else could it be? I do have 1/4 spacers on all wheels because the front rims were too close the suspension but other than that I don't know what could be causing it, the lug nuts? Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zhy4pJpLVAc
> ...


If the problem only started when you put the aftermarket wheels on, I'd have to say thats you problem. Did you keep the same tires? A lot of those aftermarket wheels are completely universal and require a hub centering ring to stay correctly in place.


----------



## Celdwist (Nov 17, 2016)

jmlo96 said:


> If the problem only started when you put the aftermarket wheels on, I'd have to say thats you problem. Did you keep the same tires? A lot of those aftermarket wheels are completely universal and require a hub centering ring to stay correctly in place.


Ah, Well when they put the rims on for me since I don't have any equipment, they said the hub centering ring that came with it wouldn't fit on my hub.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

Celdwist said:


> Ah, Well when they put the rims on for me since I don't have any equipment, they said the hub centering ring that came with it wouldn't fit on my hub.


Sounds like your wheels are about to leave town then. 

If it were me, I'd get the OEM wheels put back on. Safety IMO is more important than looks. Otherwise, you really need to get a hub centering ring that fits.

There is always a chance the noise is not related; however, if the wheel is not centered on the hub you have big issues even if that is not the source of the noise.


----------



## Celdwist (Nov 17, 2016)

jmlo96 said:


> Sounds like your wheels are about to leave town then.
> 
> If it were me, I'd get the OEM wheels put back on. Safety IMO is more important than looks. Otherwise, you really need to get a hub centering ring that fits.
> 
> There is always a chance the noise is not related; however, if the wheel is not centered on the hub you have big issues even if that is not the source of the noise.



I'm pretty sure that's it, this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJOdvIJdiZw describes them and the guy who was having the problems are the EXACT same as mine.


----------



## RichLo1 (May 31, 2018)

If that shop is an actual business (not somebodys hobby) they could get a huge lawsuit for doing that if anything happens to that car. They should not have done that in the first place, spacers AND lug-centric hubs AND without extended lug studs is a huge no-no. Lug-centric hubs W/O spacers is ok, spacers with hub-centric rings is ok, but not how your driving around!

Go back to stock as quickly as possible then shop around for better options!


----------



## Celdwist (Nov 17, 2016)

Does anyone know the right dimensions for hub center rings for the Gen2 Cruze? The ones that came with the rims do not fit.


----------



## Celdwist (Nov 17, 2016)

Okay, I got the rings that fit. The highway is a smooth ride now, but my tires still squeal when hard accelerating. Could it be my lug nuts?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

How would lug nuts cause your tires to squeal?

Tires - especially little baby tires on a tiny 15" wheel are prone to squealing off the line if you punch it. That's just physics. 

The instantaneous torque of my Volt absolutely melts the 205/65R15 winter Xi3s, especially since they're each about 1.5 lbs lighter than stock - and it spins the stock 215/50R17s, as well.


----------



## Celdwist (Nov 17, 2016)

MP81 said:


> How would lug nuts cause your tires to squeal?
> 
> Tires - especially little baby tires on a tiny 15" wheel are prone to squealing off the line if you punch it. That's just physics.
> 
> The instantaneous torque of my Volt absolutely melts the 205/65R15 winter Xi3s, especially since they're each about 1.5 lbs lighter than stock - and it spins the stock 215/50R17s, as well.



That's why I was confused. And I've done full throttle on my old steelies WITH THESE TIRES, and they only squealed at takeoff of course but nothing while I'm accelerating. Once I got the rims on, they started squealing even on the highway ramp.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Are the rims the same width as your steelies?


----------



## Celdwist (Nov 17, 2016)

MP81 said:


> Are the rims the same width as your steelies?



Yes I am pretty sure they are.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Just a stab here, but what kinda offset you running on the new wheels? You don't have some kind of drag going on between the new wheels and suspension causing a drag/whine do you?

Wait...I just went back and re read your post. You said it happens under hard acceleration. Hmmm...Have to keep digging...


----------

